# Bunk Bed Ladder install S/S telescoping



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I purchased as stainless steel telescoping boat ladder and installed it below the top bunk. When not in use it tucks away under the bunk where you don't have to look at it... The kids love it especially the little one! If your interested in a picture of the install let me know and I'll forward a copy of it to you.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like a good mod... might want to post it in the photos section too.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, I've wanted to set up an album anyway... It's there now!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CGF

Nice Job.









Thor


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

CGF
This looks like a great mod for what I'm looking to do. Can you give me a little more detail as to what the ladder costs? How secure is it for the weight placed on it? What did you use to fasten it? And when can you get here to install it?








Only kidding! I have the 4 bunks and need to get the kids an easier way into their beds. Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

It looks like you can get one at boatersworld for about $89

http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/wcs/sto...roductId=454274

I wonder how much weight it will support since it is hanging from the upper bunk. It's a cool concept, but my son weighs about 90 lbs and he got lots of growing left.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I got it off E-bay for $79 + shipping... It will support my weight. As for the install:

1. Remove front rail with the 3 screws.
2. Lift the top up on the top bunk, and place a reinforced piece of wood to mount ladder to. I used a 10X16X1 inch piece of wood to be safe.
3. Decide where you want the ladder, I used the end where my daughters feet are just in-case it fell down!
3a Mark holes on the underside of the top bunk for drilling.
4. drill holes and fasten ladder with hardware.
5. Measure the distance you want the ladder before purchase, I bought the 3 pole 32" (I think). the 4 pole hit the ground.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Super information, thanks. I think that this is just what I was looking for.

Bob


----------

